# A less spicy ABT... Or I guess it would be BT...:)



## coryww (Apr 23, 2016)

So I want to do a batch of ABT's today, but I have 2 small one (3,1.5) that I am sure would love to have bacon cheese and pepper, however they don't so so well yet with the additional heat. 

Has anybody substituted green pepper for the jalapeño? For those of a less heat tolerance?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2016)

yes..  use the sweet baby peppers that come in a bag...  yellow, reds. orange,  they work just as well without the heat


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2016)

try to pick a bag with bigger (or 2) peppers..  the small ones are harder to work with


----------



## coryww (Apr 23, 2016)

Awesome, I figured itwould be ok


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2016)

Pablano's work too.

Just a bit of heat, almost like a green pepper.

Al


----------



## timberjet (Apr 23, 2016)

You can soak your seeded jalapeños in 7up for a half hour to an hour and it takes all the heat out. Works with any flavor soda, margarita mix or whatever you have on hand. No kidding. Works like a charm.


----------



## coryww (Apr 23, 2016)

Went with the sweet pepper idea! And jalepeno of course Thanks everyone!  













image.jpeg



__ coryww
__ Apr 23, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ coryww
__ Apr 23, 2016


----------



## coryww (Apr 23, 2016)

Well this was my first attempt at ABT's but defiantly won't be my last!













image.jpeg



__ coryww
__ Apr 23, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 25, 2016)

CW, They look delicious!


----------



## tropics (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice job on the ABTs an SBTs

Richie


----------

